
Bruce Schneier joins startup (Inrupt) focused on privacy - lokar
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/02/inrupt_tim_bern.html
======
dfischer
Interesting. Lots of projects bubbling up on digital personal sovereignty;
rightly so.

Cool times ahead!

